# What you think, Hillary C for president?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I think Hillary Clinton is doing a pretty damn good job with her campagn, this will definatly get her alot of votes:
http://www.cnn.com/2007/POLITICS/09/17/health.care/index.html



Think her chances of getting office is good? bad? Think her only downfall will be the whole original clinton scandal


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

bad...i don't know how to put in writing what i think will happen. I just don't want it to happen. IMO, alot of people are voting for her because she's a woman.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Perhaps time for a woman to try it out, seems man cant do any better lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I lot of women I know wish any other woman was running. If she gets elected and then impeached, it will be decades before we get a another woman president.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I like the way she ran things before so why not get her back in? LOL
Seriously, if she carries through with what she says she will do I think she would be a good one. But you know that, since she is a woman, people (especially other political members) will do everything they can to start some kind of scandal to either keep her from being elected or get her impeached if she is elected. 

I'm not for her just because she is female, I don't think gender should have anything to do with it. I just like her ideas and I think she could do a lot of good for this country. 

Don't mind me, I'm just rambling. lol
'


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

If Hillary Clinton gets into office, im going to be very mad. As of now, sorry to offend anyone, but ill never vote a democrat into office when im 18. So i think Hillary Clinton is a joke, alot like Nancy Pelosi


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I wouldn't mind at all having a female president (if you only knew me) but I would prefer not to have her. My 18th birthday will be on election day (or maybe the day before) and I'm voting Mitt Romney for president. I'm generally republican, but nearer to the line than not.
Buggy, what do you mean you liked the way she ran things before? When Bill Clinton was president? Yes I agree some will try hard to keep her out, but some will try all the harder to get her in.  We'll have to wait and see I suppose.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Think we have proof that Bill Clinton was in the oval office most of the time :lol:


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, that was what I was referring to (as a joke). You know that behind every great man is a smart woman that runs things. lol


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Hahahaha, sorry, I'm slow (also not in the mood for arguing whether I think he was a great man or not).


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I pick none of the above canidates... too much bickering about the war... all I care about is keeping our boarders safe the economy stable and protecting the environment. All of which can't be filled by one canidate as of right now. Hillary for sure wouldn't be my pick though. She's really not the man ehem woman* for the job. Although I would support a lot of other women that could run for president, not hillary. She tells people what they want to hear, if she doesn't get applauded, she changes her mind just to get elected. In my opinion that is not a president.

I really don't know what to think about any of the canidates as none of them really care about much besides the war, in my opinion, things are getting done there so don't change what we are doing (the liberal media will tell you otherwise though hahah) Rudy so far is my canidate, but I haven't really seen many of the debates as much as I'd like to so I'm still very much in the air.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

well any woman wouldnt be as bad of a president as bush. i personally dont like hillary....but hey she wont be as bad as bush.....fishfirst im right there beside you on the fact that keeping the borders safe, and the economy, and the enviornment is more important than the stupid war. everyone is so caught up i the war....


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

if any woman is to be president, I think it should be the current governor of Alaska, Sarah Palin....she's the most honest, non corrupt, down to earth person to come into politics in years....She's doing a great job for the state of Alaska, bucking the oil companies and so on..........I'd vote for her in a minute......Hilary , on the other hand, has proven to be a theif, many times over, from white water to taking items from the white house when they left, that belong to the People of the united states....She's as immoral as her husband,


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I guess I don't want to think about it yet. Shorten the campaign season, or we'll stop listening before the election.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

They all suck. Every last one of them. Some just more than others. The case of picking the lesser evil is so true when it comes to politics.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I think we are ready for a woman as President, and it wouldn't surprise me if Clinton does it, but I really hope she doesn't.

While anyone running would be hard pressed to be more of a @#$% up than the current President, I'm not thrilled with anyone. I really am tired of this two party system, and candidates who are stuck to the ideals of their party. Most Americans fall somewhere in the middle of the political spectrum, and I'd love to see a viable candidate that reflects this, for President, and for other national, state, and local offices.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I like president Bush alright. He's not great, but he's not terrible. I hate to imagine what other candidates may have done in his situation.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Kyoberr said:


> I like president Bush alright. He's not great, but he's not terrible./QUOTE]
> 
> Biting tongue.....not going to get into it........ouch....bleeding a bit.....not going to get into it.......
> 
> ...


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

I dont understand why bush is always "Dogged" the way he is. I like him, personally, and he is way better than "left-wing" Hillary, she wants communism, like most liberals, which is a high and low class, sorry, i will never vote a democrat into office, because they want to have TONS of rich, and TONS of poor. As for the environment, im all for cleanin it up, it looks like crap when you go into woods and theres "junk" everywhere, but, environmentalists that speak nationally and publically rant on about cars tearing up the Atmosphere, but yet, they fly around in their Jets, which doesnt make much sense to me.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Hilary in office... **Makes plane falling and crashing sound**
:withstup:


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Ringo said:


> Hilary in office... **Makes plane falling and crashing sound**
> :withstup:


Hahahahaha. I agree.


goodie said:


> Biting tongue.....not going to get into it........ouch....bleeding a bit.....not going to get into it.......


Hahaha, thats how I feel too.


----------



## kuhliloach (Mar 24, 2007)

i don't want her to be pres...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I wouldn't mind a woman President, as long as she's not THAT woman.
On the other hand, a lot of the other countries that we have to routinely deal with would mind very much. You think gas costs too much NOW? HA! Wait'll the muslim nations of OPEC find out we have a female president, especially one who will probably bail out of the war the first chance she gets.

If the Democrats want to win this one, they should pay heed to something very important that they won't like to hear:
For a chance to vote against HER, the republicans, all of them, would happily walk through fire. Nominating her will be a big mistake for the democratic party, as it will only inspire the pubbies to come out in unprecedented swarms to stop her. We've done it a couple of times before, with no really good reason to, and we'll dang sure do it again when THAT much is at stake.

If the Dems want to win this thing, they'll need a candidate who we can all tolerate. Obama is half-muslim, and yet we'd STILL be able to stomach him in this time of war, because he's a heck of a guy. He's likable. People will vote for him. Oprah supports him. The pubbies won't panic and do anything to stop him. He can WIN. 

I told you you wouldn't like it, but there it is. 

Personally, I like Fred. He really seems to be the most "presidential" of all the candidates, and doesn't let politics get in the way of his honesty. Naturally, as a result, he doesn't have a chance, but it might have been nice.

Mitt is okay, but I don't think he's the right man for the job. He doesn't inspire.

McCain... I don't know. I get the feeling he'd let himself get pushed around too much, and fail to get things done. 

That leaves Rudy. I like him. He's also a bit of a professional politician ( that is, buttkissing liar ) but at least he isn't going to forget what's important and take care of it.

NONE of the candidates will touch a few incredibly important issues with a ten foot pole, though. The media won't even talk about them. If we had one who would, tough, I'd vote for him/her in a second.


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmm, wha tis sooo wrong about Hilary? She would be 100% better in office than Bush or thats idiotic one guy.. No offense to anyone.


----------

